# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  ترم دوم رو غیر حضوری کنم؟

## mamad1

سلام دوستان من رشتم ریاضیه و حس می کنم رفتن به مدرسه اتلافه وقته؛ تو عمومیا که معلممان تدریسشون خیلی بده
توی اختصاصیام دی وی دی می بینم بعدش تست می زنم ترازم 6 هزاره ولی خب خونه بمونم وقت خیلی بیشتره دارم و می تونم به 7.5 هم شاید برسونم
به نظرتون بده؟ کسی غیر حضوری کرده و نتیجه گرفته باشه یا بالعکس

----------


## پشمک

والا من همین امروز پی غیر حضوری بودم . به همون دلایل خودت . ندادن . گفتن در طی شرایط خاص داده میشه . 
خود مدیر گفت این سه روزو بیا چهار روز در اختیار خودتی دیگه  : ) 
حالا اصلا مگه میتونی بگیری  ؟

----------


## ویدا بهمنش

> سلام دوستان من رشتم ریاضیه و حس می کنم رفتن به مدرسه اتلافه وقته؛ تو عمومیا که معلممان تدریسشون خیلی بده
> توی اختصاصیام دی وی دی می بینم بعدش تست می زنم ترازم 6 هزاره ولی خب خونه بمونم وقت خیلی بیشتره دارم و می تونم به 7.5 هم شاید برسونم
> به نظرتون بده؟ کسی غیر حضوری کرده و نتیجه گرفته باشه یا بالعکس


هستن کسایی که با دور شدن از مدرسه شل میشن و کم درس میخونن.
برعکسشم هستن!
اگر داوطلب متوسطی هستین بنظرم مدرسه رو ادامه بده و تو جو کنکوریا باش.

----------


## پشمک

> لازم نیست غیرحضوری بگیری بابا من الان دوهفته ست نرفتم مد یه زنگ خشک و خالی هم نزدن بگن زنده اس یا مرده...!
> اگه میخوای از ترم اول به بعد نرو مدرسه واقعا وقت آدمو میگیره این مدرسه بدرد نخور در ثانی شما چون آزمون شرکت میکنی حتی اگه مدرسه هم نباشه بالاخره بزور آزمون و ترس از کلم چی درستو میخونی پس شل نمیشی نگران نباش اگه تواناییشو داری نرو مد...!



نمیشه اینطور

----------


## zamina

> والا من همین امروز پی غیر حضوری بودم . به همون دلایل خودت . ندادن . گفتن در طی شرایط خاص داده میشه . 
> خود مدیر گفت این سه روزو بیا چهار روز در اختیار خودتی دیگه  : ) 
> حالا اصلا مگه میتونی بگیری  ؟


پشمک گفتی که دیگه انجمن نمی  ایی  :Y (445):

----------


## mamad1

> والا من همین امروز پی غیر حضوری بودم . به همون دلایل خودت . ندادن . گفتن در طی شرایط خاص داده میشه . 
> خود مدیر گفت این سه روزو بیا چهار روز در اختیار خودتی دیگه  : ) 
> حالا اصلا مگه میتونی بگیری  ؟


اخه من سه روز نیستم! از شنبه تا 5 شنبه تا 2.30 کلاس داریم! یه چیزی شبیه فاجعس خیلی خسته می شم حداقلش 1.30 خوابم میخوام تازه تا برسم خونه نیم ساعتم تو راهم

----------


## mamad1

> لازم نیست غیرحضوری بگیری بابا من الان دوهفته ست نرفتم مد یه زنگ خشک و خالی هم نزدن بگن زنده اس یا مرده...!
> اگه میخوای از ترم اول به بعد نرو مدرسه واقعا وقت آدمو میگیره این مدرسه بدرد نخور در ثانی شما چون آزمون شرکت میکنی حتی اگه مدرسه هم نباشه بالاخره بزور آزمون و ترس از کلم چی درستو میخونی پس شل نمیشی نگران نباش اگه تواناییشو داری نرو مد...!


تو منطقه ما یه دونه دولتی دبیرستان ریاضی بود اونم همه بچه هاش معتادن  :Yahoo (4):  غیر انتفایی میرم ولی چون 5 تومن بابام داده یکمی از اون جهت نگرانم که هیچ پولی ندن و بابامم نزاره؛ البته اگه یه ازمونو خوب بدم طبیعتا بابامم موافق میشه 
ولی میخوام در کل ببینم بهتره یا نه

----------


## پشمک

> اخه من سه روز نیستم! از شنبه تا 5 شنبه تا 2.30 کلاس داریم! یه چیزی شبیه  فاجعس خیلی خسته می شم حداقلش 1.30 خوابم میخوام تازه تا برسم خونه نیم  ساعتم تو راهم


بزرگوار شما وضعت بدتره .  من پیگیرش هستم هنوز.  شهر ما هم همین ی دبیرستانو داره ه وضعش خرابه . حالا ببینیم چ میشه . 




> چرا نشه...!؟
> اگه نگران انضباطی باید بگم همش حرفه کم نمی کنن
> البته میتونی بری پرونده اتو بگیری بعد بری مدرسه غیرانتفاعی یا راه دور ثبت نام کنی که کاری به کارت ندارن...!



دو هفته غیبت داشتم زنگ زدن که فردا هر طور شده بیاد و نمیشه دیگه : ) تا ی حدی میشه غیبت کرد و پیچوند . نمیگن رفت که رفت . 
غیرانتفاعی نیست اینجا . گفتن باید بری متفرقه و اینا که من متوجه حرفش نشدم . منظورش همیناست از متفرقه ؟

----------


## fateme8878

> چرا نشه...!؟
> اگه نگران انضباطی باید بگم همش حرفه کم نمی کنن
> البته میتونی بری پرونده اتو بگیری بعد بری مدرسه غیرانتفاعی یا راه دور ثبت نام کنی که کاری به کارت ندارن...!


به گزارش جام جم آنلاین، گودرز شاهمرادی در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا، مدارس آموزش از راه دور را یک فرصت برای افراد دور مانده از تحصیل دانست و اظهار کرد: از آنجا که افراد داوطلب برای ورود به این مدارس معمولا مشکلاتی دارند که نمی توانند در مدارس عادی ادامه تحصیل دهند، معمولا ثبت نام تا پایان مهرماه انجام می‌شود که ما این مهلت را تا 15 آبان ماه تمدید کرده‌ایم. :Yahoo (35):

----------


## _Mammad_

ما هم منطقمون همین یه دبیرستان رو داره
پدر و مادرم خودشون فرهنگین و از بیخ و بن مخالفن (بخاطر آبرو خودشون)
معلمای مزخرفی داریم ک تصورشم ترسناکه واستون
هر کار کردم نشد 
اگه میتونی برو غیر حضوری والا من ک نتونستم 
پایه ضعیفم ترازم افتضاحه امسال رو تلاشمو میکنم ولی فکر نکنم بتونم کار کنم ....
صددرصد سال دیگه میمونم حالا ک قراره به احتمال زیاد دوتا کنکور برگزار شه ک دیگه خیلی بهتره ....

----------

